# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  خواندن فایل متنی با استفاده از جاوا اسکریپت در ویندوز موبایل

## az-navaei

سلام به همه

من از طریق اسکریپت زیر می توانم یک فایل متنی را در ویندوز بخونم ولی برای ویندوز موبایل جواب نمیده،لطفا راهنمایی کنید چه کاری باید انجام بدم.

<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>
var fso,ts;
  var ForReading = 1;
  fso = new ActiveXObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject");
  ts = fso.OpenTextFile("c:\\testfile.txt", ForReading);
  s = ts.ReadLine();
  alert("File contents = '" + s + "'");
  ts.Close();
</SCRIPT>

----------

